# Alcohol use verses abuse



## Cindy Elliott

In ICD-10 CM -  Can you use the code alcohol ? abuse?  if the provider only states ?use? when there is no documentation of abuse, dependence,  intoxication or induced disorder? 
Would you code alcohol use disorder severe as F10.10- Alcohol abuse, uncomplicated
Mapping---abuse--- alcohol ---F10.10


----------



## suemt

I wouldn't code abuse unless it is documented.  Alcohol USE without any details could mean participating in the toast on New Year's Eve.  Abuse means there is a strong desire to use.  

Is it pertinent to the care delivered during the encounter?  If so, I would query the provider.  If not, I would not code it.


----------



## mitchellde

I agree, unless the patient is not of age for legal consumption, then to have the occasional alcoholic beverage does not equate to the code for alcohol use.  The code for alcohol use is in the chapter for behavioral use disorders, I do not think this is what is Meant by the provider if he documents the occasion use of alcohol.  And abuse is definitely documented before it can be coded.


----------



## Cynthia Hughes

If the physician lists alcohol use as a diagnosis (eg, in support of screening for abuse), ICD-10-CM code for alcohol use without further specification is F10.99, alcohol use, unspecified with unspecified alcohol-induced disorder. The physician bears the responsibility for correct diagnosis assignment based on clinical guidelines and patient presentation. The physician should be queried if there is a question about reporting.


----------



## mitchellde

Unless the physician indicates the use is excessive and is indeed investing the possibility of abuse I would not read anything into the documentation of occasional alcohol use.


----------

